
AI Is Transforming Google Search. The Rest of the Web Is Next - Malic
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/ai-is-changing-the-technology-behind-google-searches/
======
Malic
Perhaps of deeper interest is the opening paragraph: _Yesterday, the 46-year-
old Google veteran who oversees its search engine, Amit Singhal, announced his
retirement. And in short order, Google revealed that Singhal’s rather enormous
shoes would be filled by a man named John Giannandrea._

